# Tutorial zu Autocad



## Lukash (4. Juni 2004)

Hey Leute, ich bin ein AutoCad Anfänger und suche ein tolles Tutorial (z.B. als .pdf File) diesbezüglich. Kennt jemand zufällig entsprechende Links? Grüße Lukas


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juni 2004)

http://www.tutorialsuche.de/autocad-tutorials,4,0.html
und unser aller Freund Google hat auch einiges auf Lager:

http://www.google.de/search?q=autocad+tutorials&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## zenga (12. Juni 2004)

such mal in der Cad Newsgroup >
http://groups.google.de/groups?hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&group=de.comp.cad

da findet man z.B einige Übungen>
http://www.fortunecity.de/kunterbunt/altersheim/794/


----------

